# ,

## kolizey

?

----------


## 23q

,   ,: Columbia Sportswear, Adidas,     a Madoc

----------


## kolizey

,          ?

----------


## admin

> ,          ?

      Adidas - ,           .    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,          ?

  ,     ( ,  )     ,        ,

----------

:)
    :)))))))

----------


## 23q

> ,          ?

  ,  7 -   -    .     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,          ?

      made in italy     
  ()     , , ,   .      
      .      
 .

----------


## kolizey

-       Made in China?

----------


## jag

,  ,   ,      . 
      .   ,   . 
,      ,    -  . 
  :  
      . ׳ ,  . 
      , , ,   - , .     . 
      . .       (  ,    ,   ). 
 ,  ,  /     ,      .  ,    -  ,  ,    ,        .  
   :  , ,     , , 20 .  - 8. ϳ - 1.5. ³,       30 ,  - 10, ϳ - 3.     . 
 :      ! 
 ,      ,        "  ",      0.5             ,     . 
 ,    :         ,     .

----------


## 23q

> -       Made in China?

         ,       . 
             .      ,    -,   ,        .    ,  , ,    -  , ,           ,         .     -   , ,    ,   .   ,   , , ,   ...,          !   ,  -       ,      !   .      .   

> , , ,   - , .     .

        !!!       -     !      !

----------


## kolizey

*jag*,  ,   ... ...     *23q*,     ,           .

----------


## RAMM

> -       Made in China?

   Made in China  .  . ,     .  ,      Made in China  , , Made in Italy.

----------


## rust

.... 90%      .

----------

> :)
>     :)))))))

----------


## Cveha

> -       Made in China?

         Chicco        .       ,      .
   jag  23q

----------


## nevodka

**,        ,

----------

**,          , -  ,    e-bay.com

----------


## Alice

-  .         ,     .    ...

----------


## aneisha

*Alice*,  "",        .

----------


## Sakura

...
         ,   ... ,    .     ,         -     ,       (   ),        ,      .
...     .        ...    .   ,     ,  ,       -,  ,   ...     .

----------


## nickeler

> 

  .  ,     ?

----------


## Ihor

> .  ,     ?

  
   ! :)

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*,     !  ,      - .

----------


## Sakura

...  ,--)))

----------


## Tail

> ...  ,--)))

  ,

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,     !  ,      - .

       .. :)  
      ,            ,     ,    ,    ..

----------


## Sakura

...  -))))

----------


## aneisha

? ,            .

----------


## Ihor

> ...  -))))

----------


## Sakura

> 

   .    .

----------


## Akvarel'

: "    ,       "

----------


## Basma4

""    !       200% !

----------


## Cveha

,         ,   .      - .           ,       1,5-2

----------


## Uksus

*Alive*,  ,    -

----------


## Uksus

> ..      )))       )           !

     ))
      ,      .

----------


## kolizey

,      , ,  ,     2-4 . ...

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Mihey

...       100-250 ,    1000

----------


## sharasha

> , ,  ,     2-4 .

  ,   ?     ?   ?     ,      ,   ! 
ֳ   -.     !  ?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ...       100-250 ,    1000

  ,     ???
   !!!!

----------


## rust

,    .       . 
    ?
"        ." ()

----------

